# TiVo making daily call over internet -how?



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Some TiVos on eBay have this cachecard thing and ethernet so can make daily call over the internet.

How? I don't undrestand


I thought it was a call to an 0800 number - and that's what the monthly fee was for.

If it's done on the internet how is it possible... and is it legal?


----------



## gavinss (Jun 20, 2002)

When you call the 0800 number you are actually using TCP/IP over PPP to access guide data on Tivo's system over the Internet (in the same way that you would access the Internet when you use a dial-up modem). 

By using it over the Ethernet, you will be going through your broadband router instead to get to Tivo's system on the Internet.

The validation of who can get the data is done at the application layer and is based on your serial number, so you cannot download the guide data over broadband unless you are subscribed, and so it is legal. (Assuming all change is to re-route the IP packets over the Ethernet instead of using the Tivo's modem.)

Additionally, by using your broadband you are actually helping Tivo with no additional cost to yourself (assuming you do not go over any limit set by your ISP), as Tivo wiill not have to pay the cost of the 0800 call.

Cheers, Gavin


----------



## bittersweet (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't personally see the point to be honest, 0800 calls are free, and if you set it to run at like 4am when you're tucked up in bed it won't interrupt you!


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

because 
1. Its a LOT quicker.
2. You dont need to have a phone cable plugged into the Tivo
3. It doesnt tie up the phone at all 

umm .. well thats it really ...


----------



## bittersweet (Nov 4, 2005)

But if you do it at 4am it doesn't matter how slow it is, and it doesn't matter if the phone is tied up hehe. Suppose it's all personal preference at the end of the day.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The daily call doesn't stay at a set time though, so you can't guarantee that the call will always be made at (around) 4am 

PMSL! I was about to post the time of my next-scheduled daily call as an example but it won't help make my point; Wednesday 31st May at 04:05


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

My next call is scheduled for today at 4:03 pm, so in just under an hour.


----------



## lenwuk (Oct 3, 2004)

Wednesday 31st May at 11:10 am
Mine moves forward about 6 minutes a day.

The real advantage of the ethernet connection is that it lets you use Tivoweb.

Regards, Len


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

It schedules the next call to start 24 hours after the time that the previous call _ended_; although it does jump over some of the daylight hours. Therefore, the slower the call, the quicker you will find that it encroaches again into your waking hours.

Personally, I am happy to save TiVo the cost of the 0800 number as my contribution to minimising the UK operational costs, and so (hopefully) extending the life of the service.


----------



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

Gaspode said:


> because
> 1. Its a LOT quicker.
> 2. You dont need to have a phone cable plugged into the Tivo
> 3. It doesnt tie up the phone at all
> ...


I dont even have a phone socket anywhere near my TiVo (the TiVo is in my second bedroom which contains the modem/wireless router) so it's sensible for it to connect via internet.

(Actually, come to think of it, the TiVo also doesn't even connect to a TV  )


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

All good info .. except .. how do I do it??


in words of 2 syllables .. for an inpert, please


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

taid said:


> All good info .. except .. how do I do it??
> 
> in words of 2 syllables .. for an inpert, please


It all depends on how much of a techy you are 

I cheated and bought a new hard drive with the drivers already loaded to suit my routers ip range.

Along of course with the cachecard and 512Megs of memory.

Biggest job then was getting the lid off Tivo and getting the cat5 cable out of a whole in the bottom of the case...

Then just re-ran guided setup and it was all done 

Automan.


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

Automan said:


> It all depends on how much of a techy you are
> 
> I cheated and bought a new hard drive with the drivers already loaded to suit my routers ip range.
> 
> ...


sounds expensive .. think I will wait to see if I can get my (suspect) phone-line problem fixed

Thanks

Taid


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

taid said:


> sounds expensive .. think I will wait to see if I can get my (suspect) phone-line problem fixed
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Taid


Looks like even the DIY approach is over £60.00 and maybe up to £100.00
http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/Tivo+Cachecard.html

Several sources exist for the network card and the ram is only a nice to have.

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

One of the other major reason for getting a cachecard is that your modem is broken!

Dead modems are becoming quite common these days...
(freeze at almost-there)


----------



## dmacalpine (Oct 26, 2008)

mikerr said:


> One of the other major reason for getting a cachecard is that your modem is broken!


... or your telephone service provider has b******d with your line and stopped it working.
This just drove me to install a cachecard in order to bring Tivo back to life.

The side effect will be me installing things like endpad and suggs once I get comfy with that sort of messing about.....


----------



## srhill (Sep 7, 2004)

SimonMallion said:


> (Actually, come to think of it, the TiVo also doesn't even connect to a TV  )


Must make it difficult to watch recordings then


----------



## srhill (Sep 7, 2004)

dmacalpine said:


> ... or your telephone service provider has b******d with your line and stopped it working.
> This just drove me to install a cachecard in order to bring Tivo back to life.
> 
> The side effect will be me installing things like endpad and suggs once I get comfy with that sort of messing about.....


Tiscali have b******ed up my downloads as well.

Can't change provider as I am part way thru a 12 month contract.

I am not spending that sort of money on a single analogue tuner box when I can get a dual recording freeview box for a similar amount.

Any offers for a 120gb tivo with lifetime subscription?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

srhill said:


> Tiscali have b******ed up my downloads as well.
> 
> Can't change provider as I am part way thru a 12 month contract.


Surely if they cannot provide the service they cannot hold you to a contract?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

The service might only be for voice.


----------



## srhill (Sep 7, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Surely if they cannot provide the service they cannot hold you to a contract?


Possibly not - however getting a comparable service for the same price might be difficult - I get 8mb speed, unlimited downloads and free phone line and local calls for £12.99pm

I have emailed them telling them I want the problem fixed and threatening to take them to small claims court to get the cost of replacing tivo.


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

Automan said:


> Looks like even the DIY approach is over £60.00 and maybe up to £100.00
> http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/Tivo+Cachecard.html
> 
> Several sources exist for the network card and the ram is only a nice to have.
> ...


And then theres the cost of setting up the network

I really don't want to do it .. got enough expenses as it is (with a failed government to support)


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Ashley said:


> The service might only be for voice.


I've suggested to my Dad that he takes the breach of contract approach. Something that worked now doesn't work with no advance warning and no change in terms. A modem data connection over a standard phone line is pretty much a given. 
I doubt any court would hold you to any Tiscali penalty clauses for early termination. You're unlikely to get any compensation though IMHO.



taid said:


> I really don't want to do it .. got enough expenses as it is (with a failed government to support)


It seems to me that our government is only one of many affected, we have a global economic crisis brought about but a failed banking industry...but that's a different thread.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

srhill said:


> Tiscali have b******ed up my downloads as well.
> 
> Can't change provider as I am part way thru a 12 month contract.
> 
> ...


PM sent last night.

Did you get it.?

Alek


----------

